
Mexico drug gangs up ante with high-tech tunnels - jamesbritt
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/12/11/us-mexico-drugs-tunnels-idUSTRE7BA0D120111211
======
code_duck
'"If it's the Sinaloa cartel, they have unlimited resources," Durst [assistant
special agent in charge of ICE's San Diego office] said.'

That sums it up. The wrong-on-every-level US drug policy has resulted in the
people the government opposes having 'unlimited resources'.

